# Starbucks Christmas Blend



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey everyone

My flatmate was going near a drive through Starbucks (only 1 in Europe i think) so I hitched a lift as I wanted to try their Christmas blend as it was only £1 so I thought I would give it a go.

The coffee had a lovely spice to it which was quite enjoyable but sadly there was a really strong burnt/charcoal taste which overpowered it. I have read quite a bit about Starbucks over roasting there beans and I can only assume that the taste was because of that. It is a shame as that spice was nice.

I cant wait for HasBeans Christmas blend to come out I am really looking forward to it, does anyone have a rough date for when it is usually released?

HLA91


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

i always look forward for the Starbucks Christmas Blend. I love their peppermint mocha. i'm sorry to hear that your first try had a strong burnt/charcoal taste. you must know though that it depends on how the baristas prepare them.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

HLA91 - I e-mailed Steve @ HasBean today about their Christmas blend. It will be released on 1 December - so not long to wait now. Keep an eye on their website.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds good I will keep an eye out for that. I will be due for an order next week so I will probably order some


----------



## koreanbarista (Sep 5, 2010)

Union handroasted have released a Chirstmas blend! Have not tried but it sounds good.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just looked at it and it does sound interesting will see what Has Beans blend sounds like next week and will make my decision then. Thanks for the heads up

HLA91


----------

